# Problem z instalacją madwifi-ng

## d0b

witam

stawiam na nowo gentoo, na razie jest czyste , więc w pierwszej kolejności próbuję zainstalować madwifi-ng aby korzystać z sieci i mojej karty Orinoco Gold, więc wszystko robię pod Ubuntu, ale podczas instalki wywali mi taki błąd

```
linux # emerge madwifi-ng

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3 to /

 * madwifi-0.9.3.3.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking madwifi-0.9.3.3.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                               [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.24-gentoo-r7

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *    requires CONFIG_KMOD to be set to y or m

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3.ebuild, line   34:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *            linux-mod.eclass, line  465:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *           linux-info.eclass, line  613:  Called check_extra_config

 *           linux-info.eclass, line  511:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 *  The die message:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3/temp/die.env'.

 * 

 * Messages for package net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3:

 *    requires CONFIG_KMOD to be set to y or m

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3.ebuild, line   34:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *            linux-mod.eclass, line  465:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *           linux-info.eclass, line  613:  Called check_extra_config

 *           linux-info.eclass, line  511:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 *  The die message:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3/temp/die.env'.

```

z tego co wyczytałem to coś z kernelem, ale kiedy próbuję przekonfigurować kernela to mam coś takiego

```
linux # make && make modules_instal 

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/linux/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

dnsdomainname: Unknown host

Kernel: arch/x86/boot/bzImage is ready  (#1)

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

make: *** No rule to make target `modules_instal'.  Stop.
```

EDIT:

Po ostatniej próbie jakoś się pomyślnie skompilował kernel ale teraz madwifi wywala mi tak

```
ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3 failed.

 Call stack:

              ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

            environment, line 3117:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

             environment, line 2372:  Called die

The specific snippet of code:

               emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}.";

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

Unable to make  KERNELPATH=/usr/src/linux all.

 If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3/temp/build.log'.

  The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3/temp/environment'.

 
```

chyba ta część jest najbardziej istotna 

```
Unable to make  KERNELPATH=/usr/src/linux all
```

 ale nie wiem jak to zinterpretować, mam źródło w tym katalogu więc nie wiem co nie tak...

może ktoś pomóc w rozszyfrowaniu ?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## mbar

użyj kernela "zen-sources" w wersji 2.6.26 (dostępna w overlayu zen), ten kernel ma już wbudowany sterownik madwifi i dzięki temu zero problemów  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> requires CONFIG_KMOD to be set to y or m 

 

----------

## d0b

chyba troszkę porażka jest z tym madwifi, choć zapewne ja coś źle robię, zainstalowałem tego kernela zen-source, lecz nie mogę go skompilować , ponieważ kiedy chcę wykonać 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

to wywala

```
genkernel --menuconfig all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.27-rc7-zen3 for x86...

* The build-host kernel does not appear to have loop device support.

* Please load loop support before running genkernel!

* ERROR: Load loop support!

* -- Grepping log... --

* The build-host kernel does not appear to have loop device support.

* Please load loop support before running genkernel!

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Load loop support!

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

```

a mandwifi nie zainstaluję bez konfiguracji jajka

```
# emerge madwifi-ng

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3 to /

 * madwifi-0.9.3.3.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking madwifi-0.9.3.3.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                               [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     

  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.

         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.

         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.

2.

  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.

         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.

         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.

6.

  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.

         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.

         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.

27

  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.

         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.

         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.

-rc7-zen3

/usr/portage/eclass/linux-info.eclass: line 219: [: too many arguments

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

 * 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3.ebuild, line   34:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *            linux-mod.eclass, line  465:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *           linux-info.eclass, line  613:  Called check_extra_config

 *           linux-info.eclass, line  425:  Called require_configured_kernel

 *           linux-info.eclass, line  145:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in ${KV_OUT_DIR}"

 *  The die message:

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in /usr/src/linux

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3/temp/die.env'.

 * 

 * Messages for package net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3:

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

 * 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                   ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3.ebuild, line   34:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *            linux-mod.eclass, line  465:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *           linux-info.eclass, line  613:  Called check_extra_config

 *           linux-info.eclass, line  425:  Called require_configured_kernel

 *           linux-info.eclass, line  145:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         die "Kernel not configured; no .config found in ${KV_OUT_DIR}"

 *  The die message:

 *   Kernel not configured; no .config found in /usr/src/linux

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3/temp/die.env'.

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## Spaulding

```
* ERROR: Load loop support! 
```

masz jak bykiem napisane  :Wink:  dokompiluj loop'a jako modul albo *. i na przyszlosc uzywaj:

```
genkernel --no-clean --menuconfig all
```

mi madwifi-ng dziala dobrze, ale skoro masz zen-sources a mbar mowil ze tam jest madwifi-ng to moze skompiluj poprawnie jajko?

btw. nie uzywaj ath5k bo na tym ledwo radio dziala  :Wink: 

----------

## d0b

Problem jest tylko taki że nie mogę nic kompletnie zrobić z kernelem, coś dokompilować, przekompilować czy przekonfigurować, gdyż wywala mi co chwilę ten sam błąd że kernel nie jest skonfigurowany, a nie mogę się dostać do opcji konfiguracji

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Spaulding

jakto?

```
cd /usr/src/linux ; make menuconfig ; make -j2 ; make modules_install ; cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage ...
```

----------

## d0b

nie mam pojęcia co i jak z czym nie tak, nie jestem doświadczonym użytkowniekim i po_prostu nie wiem co te komunikaty oznaczają, wiem tylko tyle że kiedy wykonuję

```
genkernel --no-clean --menuconfig all
```

wywala mi 

```

# genkernel --no-clean --menuconfig all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10

* Running with options: --no-clean --menuconfig all

* Linux Kernel 2.6.27-rc7-zen3 for x86...

* The build-host kernel does not appear to have loop device support.

* Please load loop support before running genkernel!

* ERROR: Load loop support!

* -- Grepping log... --

* The build-host kernel does not appear to have loop device support.

* Please load loop support before running genkernel!

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10

* Running with options: --no-clean --menuconfig all

* ERROR: Load loop support!

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

* 

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

```

a kiedy 

```
# emerge madwifi-ng
```

to mam tak

```
emerge -av madwifi-ng

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3  USE="-injection" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3 to /

 * madwifi-0.9.3.3.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking madwifi-0.9.3.3.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                               [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.27-rc7-zen3

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking madwifi-0.9.3.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3/work

 * Applying madwifi-ng-0.9.3-uudecode-gcda-fix.patch ...                  [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.3.3/ath/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS=  [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.3.3/ath_hal/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBD  [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.3.3/net80211/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.3.3/ath_rate/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.3.3/ath_rate/amrr/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.3.3/ath_rate/onoe/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Converting madwifi-0.9.3.3/ath_rate/sample/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3/work/madwifi-0.9.3.3 ...

 * Preparing ath_hal module

../scripts/get_arch.mk:44: *** ARCH mismatch: supplied "x86", determined "i386".  Stop.

 * 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3121:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2376:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}.";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make  KERNELPATH=/usr/src/linux all.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3:

 * 

 * ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3121:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2376:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}.";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make  KERNELPATH=/usr/src/linux all.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.3.3/temp/environment'.

```

i to tyle co się dizeje, jeśli ktoś wie jak można by te problemy rozwiązać, prosiła bym o odpowiedź, biorąc pod uwagę że nie jestem znawcą gentoo więc odpowiedzi typu 

 *Quote:*   

> jakto?
> 
> Kod:
> 
> cd /usr/src/linux ; make menuconfig ; make -j2 ; make modules_install ; cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage ...

 

nic mi zupełnie nie mówią, gdybym był obeznany z linuxem za pewne bym nie przedstawiał na forum swojego problemu a sam bym go rozwiązał  :Smile: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## mistix

Sprawdź sobie czy masz dobrze ustawioną architekturę procesora bo 

```
ARCH mismatch: supplied "x86", determined "i386".  Stop.
```

 Krzyczy, że z nią coś jest nie tak. Sprawdź i w kernelu i w make.conf.

----------

## d0b

wydaje mi się że tu chodzi o to iż jest problem z niejakim modułem LOOP, gdyż widać to podczas próby użycia genkernel.

po wydaniu "make modules_install" w katalogu kernela na samym końcu wyświetla mi coś takiego

```
WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.27-rc7-zen3/block/loop.ko needs unknown symbol blk_put_queue

```

problem w tym że nie wiem jak to zinterpretować...

----------

## mbar

po pierwsze: powiedziałem, żebyś użył kernela w wersji .26, a nie .27, bo ta jeszcze nie jest stabilna, no i ostatnio jak sprawdzałem, to madwifi w tej wersji nie było.

po drugie: po cholerę wracasz do kompilacji modułu madwifi, skoro jest on w kernelu (.26)?

po trzecie: zapomnij o genkernelu, masz podane wyżej polecenie "make menuconfig" (ale jak coś naknocisz, to musisz najpierw zrobić "make clean").

----------

## d0b

OK, dzis zainstaluje te wersje o ktorej pisales, myslalem ze ta wesrsja jak nowsza to tez ma madwifi juz, ale ok, dzieki za info, zobacze co dzis sie wymysli.

Sorki za brak pl znakow, ale z pracy pisze.

----------

## kfiaciarka

@mbar

 *mbar wrote:*   

> po pierwsze: powiedziałem, żebyś użył kernela w wersji .26, a nie .27, bo ta jeszcze nie jest stabilna, no i ostatnio jak sprawdzałem, to madwifi w tej wersji nie było.
> 
> po drugie: po cholerę wracasz do kompilacji modułu madwifi, skoro jest on w kernelu (.26)?
> 
> po trzecie: zapomnij o genkernelu, masz podane wyżej polecenie "make menuconfig" (ale jak coś naknocisz, to musisz najpierw zrobić "make clean").

 

Witam,

co rozumiesz, przez to że madwifi jest w kernelu? Niby tak samo jest stkwebcam (stk11xx), ale kernelowy się wiesza. Poza tym ath5k wspiera tylko kilka chipsetów i nie koniecznie akurat ten (mojego AR2425 jakoś dobrze nie obsługuje). Wyjątkiem jest moim zdaniem alsa która śmiga z jajka;-)

@d0b

Jak ci się nie kompiluje na .27 ( tak jak mi) to możesz skorzystać zmadwifi-ng-9999

----------

## mbar

mam na myśli to:

```
  lqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq Wireless LAN qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqk

  x  Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus --->.  Highlighted  x

  x  letters are hotkeys.  Pressing <Y> includes, <N> excludes, <M> modularizes  x

  x  features.  Press <Esc><Esc> to exit, <?> for Help, </> for Search.  Legend: x

  x  [*] built-in  [ ] excluded  <M> module  < > module capable                  x

  x lqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqk x

  x x    [ ] Wireless LAN (pre-802.11)                                         x x

  x x    [ ] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)                                        x x

  x x    < > Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG raw packet driver                      x x

  x x        *** Atheros 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support ***                 x x

  x x    <M> Atheros PCI/Cardbus cards                                         x x

  x x    [ ]   Atheros: Debugging support for Atheros PCI/Cardbus cards        x x

  x x          Atheros: Default Transmission Rate Control Algorithm (Minstrel) x x

  x x    [ ] Adaptive Multi-Rate Retry control algorithm                       x x

  x x    [ ] Atsushi Onoe's rate control algorithm                             x x

  x x    [ ] Sample Rate control algorithm                                     x x

  x x    -*- A wandering minstrel rate control algorithm                       x x

  x x                                                                          x x

  x x                                                                          x x

```

to nie jest ath5k, tylko właśnie madwifi.

----------

## d0b

tak tu działam z pod tego Ubuntu , próbując doprowdzić do stanu używalności Gentoo, ale wydaje mi się że to chyba jednak przez "chroot" nie ma takiego pełnego dostępu do gentoo, nic mi nie idzie , zrobiłem emerge --sync i teraz nawet instalka głupiego laymana coś nie powiiodła się, to znaczy powiodła ale coś sapie jak mu zapodam 

```
 # layman -a zen-overlay

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/layman", line 37, in <module>

    main()

  File "/usr/bin/layman", line 34, in main

    Actions(Config())

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/layman/action.py", line 473, in __init__

    result += i[1](config).run()

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/layman/action.py", line 160, in __init__

    self.selection = [i.decode(enc) for i in self.selection]

TypeError: decode() argument 1 must be string, not None
```

i de_facto nie mam laymana działającego i nie mogę dodać żadych overlayow, ehhh, nie_wiem, kiedyś jak instalowałem pierwszy raz Gentoo miełaem połączenie z siecią przez wbudowaną kartę i wszystko fajnie poszło, choć sam tam namieszałem i później się system posypał, teraz chciałem go zreaktywować, bo jednak gento mi się podobało ale cóż chyba rady nie dam, np Ubuntu liveCD ma wszystko co mi trzeba, od_razu widzi moją kartę, grafikę , i wszystko, nie wiem właśnie czy sobie nie zapodać, ale jeszcze spróbuję raz zainstalować Gentoo, może się uda w końcu jakoś.

Myślę że tamat można zamknąć, choć nie solved to nie ma co ciągnąc bo jak widzę to u mnie coś nie tak i tyle  :Smile: 

Pozdro i dzięki za odpowiedzi i pomoc

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Arfrever

 *d0b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  # layman -a zen-overlay
> 
> ...

 

Błąd 235165.

(U mnie sys.getfilesystemencoding() nigdy nie zwróciło None.)

----------

## kfiaciarka

@mbar,

jakie to jajko bo w vanilliówkach 2.6.26.6 i 2.6.27 tego nie znalazłem. Dlatego korzystam z madwifi-ng-9999 co się kompiluje na .27

----------

## lazy_bum

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> @mbar,
> 
> jakie to jajko bo w vanilliówkach 2.6.26.6 i 2.6.27 tego nie znalazłem. Dlatego korzystam z madwifi-ng-9999 co się kompiluje na .27

 

Czytać czytać czytać:

 *mbar wrote:*   

> użyj kernela "zen-sources" w wersji 2.6.26 (dostępna w overlayu zen), ten kernel ma już wbudowany sterownik madwifi i dzięki temu zero problemów :)

 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *kfiaciarka wrote:*   @mbar,
> 
> jakie to jajko bo w vanilliówkach 2.6.26.6 i 2.6.27 tego nie znalazłem. Dlatego korzystam z madwifi-ng-9999 co się kompiluje na .27 
> 
> Czytać czytać czytać:
> ...

 

hehe, tak czułem, że jakiś popaczowany  :Wink:  To dlatego, że od jakiegoś czasu wycofałem zen-sources u siebie z użytku  :Wink: 

----------

## d0b

@kfiaciarka

możesz napisać jak mam zainstalować tą wersję madwifi-ng-9999 ?? z kąd wziąść , jakiś overlay ?? bo na stronie https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=193549 jest cos tam ale nie wiem jak to zainstalować bezpośrednio z tej strony.

THX

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *d0b wrote:*   

> @kfiaciarka
> 
> możesz napisać jak mam zainstalować tą wersję madwifi-ng-9999 ?? z kąd wziąść , jakiś overlay ?? bo na stronie https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=193549 jest cos tam ale nie wiem jak to zainstalować bezpośrednio z tej strony.
> 
> THX

 

tzn. musisz sciągnąć te ebuildy i skopiować do swojego overlaya (/usr/local/portage). Kopiujesz do katalogu net-wireless. Tworzysz tam podkatalog madwifi-ng i osobny dla madwifi-ng-tools. Kopiujesz tam ebuildy. Jeśli są jeszcze jakieś dodatkowe pliki, patche to umieszczasz je w podkatalogu files (/usr/local/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng/files). Nastepnie jako root piszesz w konsoli 

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng/madwifi-ng-9999.ebuild manifest
```

 i tak samo dla tools. Jeśli trzeba będzie odmaskować ebuildy no to odpowiednie wpisy trzeba dodać do /etc/portage/packages.unmask i package.keywords.Last edited by kfiaciarka on Sat Oct 18, 2008 7:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d0b

po tym zabiegu mam stworzony jakiś plik Manifest, co z nim dalej uczynić ??

```
# ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng/madwifi-ng-9999.ebuild manifest

Appending /usr/local/portage to PORTDIR_OVERLAY...

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng

```

----------

## kfiaciarka

```
emerge =madwifi-ng-9999 =madwifi-ng-tools-9999
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## d0b

pakiety są zamaskowane 

```
# emerge =madwifi-ng-9999 =madwifi-ng-tools-9999

Calculating dependencies -!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng/madwifi-ng-9999.ebuild'

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=net-wireless/madwifi-ng-9999" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-wireless/madwifi-ng-9999 (masked by: corruption)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

dodałem do /etc/portage/package.unmask wpis

```
=net-wireless/madwifi-ng-9999
```

ale nie, czy w_ogóle dobrze dodałem ten wpis ?? bo chyba w package.keywords nic nie trzeba wpisywać skoro zamaskowane  przez "corruption" ?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Arfrever

 *d0b wrote:*   

> pakiety są zamaskowane 
> 
> ```
> # emerge =madwifi-ng-9999 =madwifi-ng-tools-9999
> 
> ...

 

```
ebuild ${ŚCIEŻKA_DO_EBUILDU} manifest
```

----------

## d0b

```
ebuild ${ŚCIEŻKA_DO_EBUILDU} manifest
```

a to nie to samo co napisał kolega wyżej ??

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng/madwifi-ng-9999.ebuild manifest
```

----------

## Spaulding

w overlayu arcona jest madwifi-ng-9999  :Wink: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *d0b wrote:*   pakiety są zamaskowane 
> 
> ```
> # emerge =madwifi-ng-9999 =madwifi-ng-tools-9999
> 
> ...

 

Keywords też dodaj i będzie śmigać.

----------

